# Hello from Brisbane QLD Australia



## wylie01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep another Qlder who doesnt post lol. I live not far from Gatton. I own 8 with a mix of TB's Stb, Part Arabs etc.

Love my crew!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Only three hours by plane. Northland NZ. I know Its not Australia but closer than the USA
Welcome


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, if that's the criteria, I am only about , say, 23 hours by plane, West Coast of America, tucked up pretty close to the Canadian border. Heck it's just a hop, skip and a jump!

In any case, I do welcome ou to the forum. I am a mom of two boys, 16 and 21.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Sarah 
nice to meet you 
I have 4 friends that live in Australia


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Elly (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome! australia is far away from belgium


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

